# Maman qui peine avec Pajemploi



## Nanou91 (19 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour les collègues.
J'ai une maman qui est en congés parental jusqu'au 27 Septembre car elle reprend le travail le 28.
J'ai la petite en adaptation à partir de mercredi 21 jusqu'au mardi 27.
La maman a voulu faire sa demande de CMG à la CAF qui lui répond qu'elle ne peut pas la faire car elle est encore en congés parental.
Elle leur explique que OUI elle est en congés parental jusqu'au 27 au soir, que le 28 elle reprend le travail et a bien entendu programmé une adaptation chez la nounou AVANT de reprendre le travail. Qu'elle signe un contrat avec moi le 21. 

la CAF lui répond : "et bien refaite une demande le 28, en mettant "28 SEPTEMBRE comme date de début de contrat".
Ils sont gentils eux ! ! ! le contrat va être daté et signé au 21 septembre. Jamais de la vie je ne signerai autre chose à la maman.
C'est quoi ces conseils tordus que donnent la CAF.
En quel honneur la maman ne peut pas anticiper la demande de GCM ?
Avez-vous déjà eu des PE qui ont eu ce genre de problème ?


----------



## Marie06 (19 Septembre 2022)

_Bonjour oui j ai déjà eu un problème identique. Il faut qu elle fasse sa demande de cmg en mettant la date du 28 pour démarrer le contrat. Avant elle n a pas le droit. Dans mon cas en tout cas on a procédé de cette façon. Les heures d adaptation ont été rajoutées sur le mois suivant en heures complémentaires. On avait trouvé que cette solution !_


----------



## kikine (19 Septembre 2022)

> _Bonjour oui j ai déjà eu un problème identique. Il faut qu elle fasse sa demande de cmg en mettant la date du 28 pour démarrer le contrat. Avant elle n a pas le droit. Dans mon cas en tout cas on a procédé de cette façon. Les heures d adaptation ont été rajoutées sur le mois suivant en heures complémentaires. On avait trouvé que cette solution !_


ben c'est de la fraude !!


----------



## assmatzam (19 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 

C'est tout à fait normal car le congé parental n'est pas cumulable avec la demande de Cmg 

Donc la date de prise d'effet doit bien être le lendemain de sa date de fin de CParental


----------



## assmatzam (19 Septembre 2022)

Et son droit à Cmg ne débutera qu'a compter du 28 septembre 
Même si le contrat débute le 21 septembre


----------



## Nanou91 (19 Septembre 2022)

Dans tous les cas elle aura le cmg pour septembre. En tous cas moi je déclare à la pmi un accueil dès le 21.... mon contrat sera signalé au 21 pour pole emploi aussi. 
Et dons sur le volet pajemploi elle met quelle période pour le bulletin de salaire ?


----------



## kikine (19 Septembre 2022)

ben du 21 au 30/09 pas le choix si tu envoi tes bs a pôle emploi, elle devra payer les cotisations du 21 au 27 + le salaire
pas le choix


----------



## Nanou91 (19 Septembre 2022)

@kikine 
Donc si pour pas payer de cotisations ont fait un BS du 28 au 30 septembre, ça va pas poser de problèmes qu'on déclare 54h pour 3 jours !!!


----------



## Pity (19 Septembre 2022)

Une maman était en congé parental jusqu'au 2 septembre
Nous avons commencé l'adaptation le 5 septembre, avec l'aide de leur famille pour éviter au bébé d'avoir des journées trop longues dès le départ
J'ai bien expliqué à la maman que temps qu'elle était en congé parental, si elle désirait m'embaucher, elle aurait les cotisations salariales à régler et pas de cmg...et que je ne commençais pas l'accueil sans avoir le contrat de travail signé et déclaré à la pmi

C'est parfaitement logique !
Même si c'est une fin de congé parental...la maman est payée pour s'occuper de son enfant et non le confier ...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (19 Septembre 2022)

Nanou91 si vous déclarez 54 h pour 3 jours ben si ça va poser soucis .


----------



## Griselda (19 Septembre 2022)

Et oui le soucis c'est que la CAF se moque de tout ça ce qui est bien dommage.

Du coup, si on respecte la loi, le contrat commence bien au 21 mais les heures faites du 21 au 27 devraient être déclarées et payées integrallement par le Parent ainsi que les cotisations. 
Ou alors le PE interromps son congés parental pris en charge par la caf au 21 et se retrouve donc sans aucun salaire entre le 21 et le 27?
Ou bien ça oblige à quelques bidouillages mais reconnaissons que c'est absurde: un parent qui veut faire les choses correctement en prevoyant une adaptation qui n'en n'est nullement facilité.


----------



## kikine (19 Septembre 2022)

> @kikine
> Donc si pour pas payer de cotisations ont fait un BS du 28 au 30 septembre, ça va pas poser de problèmes qu'on déclare 54h pour 3 jours !!!



ben si ça va poser problème car tu vas exploser le plafond caf et du coup elle devra payer les cotisations + le salaire puisque tu dépasses... elle peut tourner le pb dans tous les sens le résultat sera le même...


----------



## kikine (19 Septembre 2022)

cela dit je pense que pour 6 jours d'adaptation donc je suppose 4 jours de travail ça va pas lui coûter un rein non plus....


----------



## Nanou91 (20 Septembre 2022)

Merci pour votre retour les filles,
@assmatzam  , @kikine , @Griselda , @Sandrine2572
Donc si le CMG ne commence qu'au 28 et qu'on fait démarrer le contrat au 21, la maman devrait donc payer les cotisation sur la période 21 au 27 ?
Mais comment PAJEMPLOI sait quelle partie de salaire est avant le 27 et quelle partie de salaire est à partir du 28 ?

Les chiffres précis, si on fait tout dans les règles, c'est (avec tous les calculs faits avec les calculs de la CC pour les journées non faites) :
315,84 euros BRUTS pour 56 heures pour 8 jours. (Et 315.84 brut = 246,74 net -15% = 209.73 euros de CMG car je pense qu'elle a droit à 314).

Le montant des cotisations patronales seraient de 135,27 € s'il n'y avait pas de CMG du tout. Mais là du coup comment ça va être calculé ?
Je sais que certaines vont me dire que ce n'est pas mon problème. Mais la maman s'est faite plaquer par le papa du jour au lendemain, elle a du trouver un logement dans l'urgence. Dans le parc privé car pour du Social faut au moins 2 ans. Pour le moment elle ne sait pas ce que je papa va gérer ou pas. Donc j'essaie de voir ce qui serait le plus arrangeant pour elle.
Perso, qu'on fasse un BS de 46h ce mois ci au lieu de 56 et qu'elle en décale 10 sur Octobre ne me pose pas spécialement de soucis.
Que feriez-vous ?
(pour info, j'ai le contrat qui sera signé en date du 21, donc au premier jour d'adaptation. Je suis couverte en cas de contrôle ou accident entre le 21 et le 27. Après une fois le 27 passé je suis encore dans les clous si le contrat devient au 28...)
Après pour PAJEMPLOI qui ne demande jamais de copie du contrat, c'est grave si sur le volet PAJEMPLOI elle met du 28 au 30 ?


----------



## kikine (20 Septembre 2022)

en cas d'incident oui ça peut poser soucis car les organismes peuvent demander les bs (la sécu notamment ) et là comment feras tu?
imagines un accident de travail entre le 21 et le 27... comment fais-tu pour la sécu avec un bs qui commence au 28?

si tu commences a faire dans le social tu vas te faire bouffer toute crue !!
reste dans la légalité ça évitera bon nombre de problèmes...

moi aussi plaquée du jour au lendemain avec mes gamines de 12 ans, 6 ans et 9 mois, j'ai du déménager en urgence dans une autre région que je ne connaissais pas du tout, loin de tout le monde et me démerder...


----------



## Nanou91 (20 Septembre 2022)

@kikine 
je comprends ton point de vue. Et effectivement c'est bien de me faire envisager toutes les situations auxquelles je ne penserais pas.
Si j'ai un accident du travail entre le 21 et le 27, je suis sous contrat. Et le BS ne sera pas encore fait. La maman n'a pas son numéro employeur pour le moment donc elle ne saisira pas le BS le 25 comme les autres mais bien plus tard.
C'est un contrat très court car je la dépanne avant que la crèche ouvre d'ici un mois.
Pour le reste, mes contrats vont se finir entre octobre 2022 et août 2023 et après je n'en reprends plus. Donc je ne me prendrai plus la tête


----------

